# Looking for Colored Notification Icons



## crookone10 (Jan 19, 2012)

I recently saw a screenshot of someones galaxy nexus and they had the actual colors used for each icon such as Gmail, messaging, gtalk, etc as there status bar notification icons. Does anyone know anything about this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

They may have customized it themselves i.e. tweaking the systemui.apk

Maybe the Lunar UI theme changes the notifications colors. I know its a real colorful theme that changes the battery and signal colors. Not sure of notifications though.


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Can this please be revived? Been looking for this for months

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Vivid AOKP/CM9 theme has colored notifications.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> Vivid AOKP/CM9 theme has colored notifications.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Thanks for the tip! Would you happen to know if I'd be able to extract the status bar mods and make them their own flashable zip? I know I'm asking for a lot, but I'm currently on the JB leak lol and I'd like to have 4.1 with the colored notifications. The stock blue is okay, but I run more of a "Google" theme on my phone (RGBY). Hopefully I can get aokp back once they get 4.1 source and I'll be able to use vivid theme again. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

You can try APK tool. But I'm not sure if it works for JB. Would have to ask a Dev. Or give me a week or so to play with it. I have apk toll and know enough about it however I have a busy schedule hence why I am not a "themer". Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> You can try APK tool. But I'm not sure if it works for JB. Would have to ask a Dev. Or give me a week or so to play with it. I have apk toll and know enough about it however I have a busy schedule hence why I am not a "themer". Haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Well if you get a spare moment and can I'd appreciate it. I'm unable to get apktool to run properly on my computer, and I've been trying off and on for months.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

i can't get apktool to work. SoB!!


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> You can try APK tool. But I'm not sure if it works for JB. Would have to ask a Dev. Or give me a week or so to play with it. I have apk toll and know enough about it however I have a busy schedule hence why I am not a "themer". Haha


That would be awesome. I wish more roms offered colored notifications, as an option at least.


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> That would be awesome. I wish more roms offered colored notifications, as an option at least.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Same here. I think I finally got apktool working so i'm going to start working on it.


----------



## Drewsipher (Jul 11, 2011)

I know cyanbread x used to have the M on the gmail app flash red and the messaging icon was cyan colored and animated... I'd love to get colors on a job rom theme... white and red gmail, flat ICS blue messaging... just classy easy stuff like that to make it pop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

So here's the deal...I can pull the images from apk manager and apply them to a different theme. However I can't make it into a flashable zip but rather an apk theme of your choice.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> So here's the deal...I can pull the images from apk manager and apply them to a different theme. However I can't make it into a flashable zip but rather an apk theme of your choice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Hey, sorry for the late reply. So if I was using a cm10 theme from the play store, could you in theory get the apk that I'm using from me, open it, push the images into it, zip it back up, then send it back?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

pokedroid said:


> Hey, sorry for the late reply. So if I was using a cm10 theme from the play store, could you in theory get the apk that I'm using from me, open it, push the images into it, zip it back up, then send it back?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes. Shoot me a PM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

